# Projektierung mit CX1000 und TwinCAT von Beckhoff



## brik (15 Juni 2009)

Guten Abend, 

ich hoffe ich bin mit meinem Anliegen an der richtigen Stelle gelandet und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Ich habe im Rahmen eines Projektes den Auftrag bekommen einen Embedded-PC (CX1000) mit einer digitalen Eingangs- und zwei digitalen Ausgangsklemmen
in Betrieb zu nehmen und zu programmieren.
Leider scheitert es schon direkt in den Ansätzen. Ich habe, außer ein paar Stunden Einarbeitung, überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit TwinCat, demnach fehlen mir auch Ansätze zur weiteren Vorgehensweise.
Wie kann ich also mein Projekt, welches auf einem Laptop in TwinCAT PLC erstellt wurde auf dem CX1000 ausführen?
Es ist mir nicht gelungen aus dem System Manager den CX1000 korrekt zu implementieren.

Zu Anfang habe ich unter E/A Geräte die CX1100 eingefügt und in eine neue Box meine vorhandenen Klemmen: KL9505, KL1124, KL 2124 und KL9010.
Dann habe ich unter PLC zu Testzwecken ein simples UND-Gatter mit zwei negierten Eingängen erstellt, welches eine Adresse auf der Ausgangsklemme anspricht, diese sollte also sobald das Programm startet ein 1-Signal liefern.

Es war mir im darauffolgenden Schritt aber nicht möglich im System Manager, nachdem ich mein PLC Projekt eingebunden habe, unter "SYSTEM Konfiguration" meinen CX1000 unter "Zielsystem" auszuwählen. Ich kann die Klemme zwar übers Ethernet suchen und an Hand der IP ist sie auch auffindbar, wenn ich sie allerdings auswähle reagiert der System Manager nicht korrekt, zeigt Verzögerungen und weder eine weitere Konfiguration noch ein Einloggen über PLC sind möglich.
Das genaue Verhalten ist jetzt aus der Erinnerung schwer reproduzierbar, da ich nicht mehr vor der Anlage sitze.
Ich habe am CX1000 Maus und Bildschrim angeschlossen, Windows CE läuft ordnungsgemäß. In der Taskleiste ist auch das TwinCat Symbol. Muss auf dem Embedded PC noch etwas zusätzlich installiert werden? Die IP der Klemme ist mir bekannt, diese kann ich von meinem Laptop auch anpingen, andersrum genauso (beide sind über ein Crossover Kabel per Ethernet verbunden).
Brauch ich auf dem Laptop noch ein zusätzliches Programm, Protokoll oder sonstwas?

Ich hoffe mein Problem ist in etwa nachvollziehbar.
Ich wäre auf jeden Fall für jede schnelle Hilfe sehr dankbar, da ich nicht mit solchen Problemen gerechnet habe und das Projekt morgen schon abschließen wollte.

Danke und Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## trinitaucher (16 Juni 2009)

Wenn auf dem CX ein Windows CE läuft, kannst du gar nicht auf dem Gerät programmieren, sondern musst das z.B. von deinem Laptop aus machen.

Du bist aber scheinbar auf dem richtigen Weg. Zunächst muss der CX unter "Zielsystem wählen" eingebunden werden. Dann kannst du dich auf dem Gerät einloggen (in der Statuszeile unten links muss die "AMS NetID" des CX zu sehen sein, rot hinterlegt).
Dann kannst du erstmal die E/A-Konfiguration vornehmen. Hierzu muss das Gerät im "Konfig Modus" sein. Ich würde die Klemmen automatisch einlesen lassen, dann erstparst du dir Fehler.
Nun musst du ein SPS-Programm mit "PLC Control" erstellen. Für den Anfang würde ich was extrem simples schreiben, um zu sehen, ob die E/As funktionieren (in Stukturiertem Text):

Variablendeklaration:

```
VAR
 Input AT%I*: BOOL;   (* Deklaration von Ein-/Ausgängen OHNE explizite Adressen *)
 Output AT%Q*: BOOL;
END_VAR
```
Programmcode

```
Output := Input;
```
Wichtig dabei: Du musst unter "Online => Auswahl des Zielsystems" den CX wählen. Ansonsten würde ich erstmal nichts weiter einstellen. Dann "Projekt => Übersetzten" und Speichern. Es wird eine .tpy-Datei angelegt!

Im System Manager dann diese .tpy-Datei bei "SPS-Konfiguration => Rechtsklick => Projekt anfügen" einlesen. Du solltest nun die zwei deklarierten Ein-/Ausgänge sehen. Diese mit den E/As Verknüpfen und das ganze "Aktivieren" (Der Button im System Manager, der aussieht wie das WIndows Registry Symbol). Ist alles gestartet und in der Statuszeile steht grün unterlegt "Running" oder in % die Rechnerauslastung kannst du dich im PLC Control mit "Online => Einloggen" auf den CX verbinden und das Programm laden und dann starten ("Online => Start").

Wenn du nun den verküpften digitalen Eingang betätigst sollte der verknüpfte digitale Ausgang auf TRUE gehen.

Hier http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...31/tcquickstart/html/tcquickstart_sample6.htm gibts ein Beispiel, allerdings mit dem Unterschied, dass hierbei auf dem CX selsbt programmiert wird und als Feldbussystem EtherCAT verwendet wird. Der Ablauf ist aber gleich.
Allgemein solltest du dir das Beckhoff Information System merken: http://infosys.beckhoff.de oder die Offline-Version downloaden: http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?download/tcinfo.htm?id=2140


----------



## brik (16 Juni 2009)

Hallo und danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Heute habe ich sogar noch einen Schritt nach hinten gemacht, statt irgendwelche Fortschritte...

Ich habe es nicht hinbekommen, dass ich in TwinCAT meine CX1000 auswählen konnte... ich habe alles probiert... Statische IPs, DHCP sowohl auf meinem Laptop und in der Klemme.
Jedesmal konnte ich einen Ping in beide Richtungen ausführen, aber in TwinCAT wurde die Klemme nicht erkannt.

Irgendjemand eine Idee?

Das Beckhoff Informationssystem ist mir natürlich bekannt. Habe ich auch schon heruntergeladen, wurde aber zu meinem Problem nicht fündig..


----------



## trinitaucher (16 Juni 2009)

brik schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht hinbekommen, dass ich in TwinCAT meine CX1000 auswählen konnte... ich habe alles probiert... Statische IPs, DHCP sowohl auf meinem Laptop und in der Klemme.
> Jedesmal konnte ich einen Ping in beide Richtungen ausführen, aber in TwinCAT wurde die Klemme nicht erkannt.


Mit "Klemme" meinst du den CX?
Falls auf deinem Rechner ne Firewall aktiv ist, schalte sie aus.


----------



## brik (16 Juni 2009)

Ja, ich meinte den CX
Habe keine Firewall, demnach auch nichts zum Ausschalten da.
Zudem habe ich gestern den CX ja noch gefunden, konnte aber nur nicht mit arbeiten seitdem habe ich nichts an meinem Laptop verändert und heute ging es auf einmal nicht mehr.


----------



## trinitaucher (16 Juni 2009)

Kann nur an den Netzwerkeinstellungen liegen.
Oder ist dein TwinCAT auf deinem PC nicht im Konfig- oder Run-Modus?


----------



## brik (16 Juni 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Kann nur an den Netzwerkeinstellungen liegen.
> Oder ist dein TwinCAT auf deinem PC nicht im Konfig- oder Run-Modus?



Ja, zu dem Entschluss bin ich auch gekommen... Und das man da per Ferndiagnose nicht viel helfen kann ist mir klar. 
Bin heute nur fast verzweifelt, weil es irgendwie wahllos wirkte und ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen konnte, was sich seit gestern verändert hat.
TwinCAT sowohl im Konfig- wie auch im Run-Modus. Habe alles ausprobiert.


----------



## zotos (16 Juni 2009)

brik schrieb:


> ...
> Und das man da per Ferndiagnose nicht viel helfen kann ist mir klar.
> ...



Hast Du das Teil zu Hause stehen? Vielleicht könnte man den Kollegen trinitaucher dazu überreden mal per TeamViewer oder vergleichbarem eine Ferndiagnose zu stellen. (?)


----------



## brik (16 Juni 2009)

Nein, leider nicht. Das steht alles in einem Labor bei mir anner FH und ich kann da nur zu bestimmten Zeiten dran arbeiten. Hat dort auch leider kein anderer Ahnung davon, deswegen auch meine Aufgabe das zu erarbeiten.
Donnerstag werde ich mich wieder dransetzen. Wenn es dann nicht klappt, hat sich das für mich erledigt...


----------



## Michael_L (16 Juni 2009)

Wenn Ping geht, geht der Rest auch. Es ist dann nur die Frage der richtigen Handhabung und Einstellung von TwinCAT.

Bei Beckhoff gibt es unter _Downloads _-> _Dokumentationen _den Link zum der Anleitung für CXe mit WinCE: http://www.beckhoff.de/Download/Document/EPC/SW_OSd.chm
Dort steht im Kapitel _Betriebssysteme_ -> _CE_ -> _Programmierung mit TwinCAT _welche Schritte du machen musst. Schon mal so probiert?

Teilweise sind die Bilder schon älter, aber die Funktionen sind in den Fenstern noch vorhanden. Manchmal nur z.B. mit extra Schaltflächen.
Wenn Du irgendwas an IP-Adressen oder AMS-NET-IDs verstellst, hilft es nachmal das System neu zu starten.

Probier auch mal ne direkte Netzwerkverbindung, also ohne z.B. über das Netzwerk der FH zu gehen.
Evtl. auch mal die IP-Adresse und Subnetmask deines Laptops an die vom CX anpassen.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## brik (17 Juni 2009)

> Wenn Ping geht, geht der Rest auch. Es ist dann nur die Frage der richtigen Handhabung und Einstellung von TwinCAT.
> 
> Bei Beckhoff gibt es unter Downloads -> Dokumentationen den Link zum der Anleitung für CXe mit WinCE: http://www.beckhoff.de/Download/Document/EPC/SW_OSd.chm
> Dort steht im Kapitel Betriebssysteme -> CE -> Programmierung mit TwinCAT welche Schritte du machen musst. Schon mal so probiert?
> ...



Danke, aber alles schon ausprobiert. IP Adressen von statisch auf DHCP geändert, beide PCs neugestartet und die beiden Geräte sind per Crossoverkabel direkt verbunden.


----------



## bonatus (17 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht ob dir das hilft, aber ich hatte mal eine kleine Anleitung geschrieben. Da ist auch ein etwas von einer Visualisierung drin,das musst du halt ignorieren.
Das was dir helfen sollte müsste der Punkt 4 oder 5 sein, damit erstellst du eine Route zwischen deinem Programmier PC und dem CX.

einfach mal anschauen

gruß bonatus


----------



## brik (18 Juni 2009)

So, ich habe es heute zum laufen bekommen...
Bevor ich mich da um die Netzwerkprobleme auf meinem Laptop kümmerte, habe ich einfach heute einen anderen Rechner genommen... Da ging es dann direkt ohne Probleme.
Danke für die zahlreichen Hilfestellungen!


----------

